# Ramps (Wild Leeks)



## Rocklobster (May 18, 2014)

Found these at a farmers market yesterday. They grow in the spring in hardwood forests. I ate a few this morning in an omlette and they were very nice....


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2014)

I wonder if they grow wild here in Quebec.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2014)

I remember reading the old Grimm fairy tales as a child, and there was occasional mention of ramps.  I didn't know what they were.

They look like a great sub for green onions.  Wonder if they grow around here.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 18, 2014)

They grow wild around here. I don't know what they look like except prepared. There is a place nearby that sells them "by the bunch" with the roots still on...keep meaning to go get some. The season is mid-April through May. They must grow wild in Quebec, TL.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2014)

I get ramps from Oregon Mushrooms LLC  They keep them frozen in the off season and they are just as good.


----------



## CatPat (May 18, 2014)

These are very strong!

Waynesville Ramp Festival - Waynesville, NC

They have a ramp festival in Waynesville, NC.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocklobster (May 19, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> They grow wild around here. I don't know what they look like except prepared. There is a place nearby that sells them "by the bunch" with the roots still on...keep meaning to go get some. The season is mid-April through May. They must grow wild in Quebec, TL.



I got mine up in Barry's Bay. As I said, on the North side of hardwood forests, is what the guy told me. All along I thought they grew in the spring in areas with fast moving run off, like ditches and creek banks, etc...


----------



## Rocklobster (May 19, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> They look like a great sub for green onions.  Wonder if they grow around here.



Got any hardwood forests??


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2014)

I have never seen them pickled!

We used then fresh in scrambled eggs.

I don't remember having them any other way.  

Maybe a new north woods martini featuring the pickled ones!


----------



## CraigC (May 19, 2014)

Isn't there a tradition in Spain where they roast ramps on open fires and serve them with Romesco sauce, or is that some other onion?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Got any hardwood forests??




Actually, we do, on 3 sides of the yard!


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2014)

I'm envious of those of you living around hardwood forests. How beautiful it must be.
Just citrus, avocado and palm trees in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 19, 2014)

We used to dig them up around my dad's Wisconsin cabin when he was still alive. Looks yours had been cleaned before you bought them, otherwise it can be a real challenge to get all the grit out of them (think leeks but on a much smaller scale).

My absolute favorite ramp dish is a cream soup with potatoes.

They're awesome in scrambled eggs, too. My dad's favorite thing was something he called "wild breakfast". He would make scrambled eggs with ramps and morel mushrooms he had picked, and then serve wild asparagus on the side.


----------



## Janet H (May 19, 2014)

Love, Love Love ramps.  We used to saute them whole (minus the leaves) and then brown with potatoes.  They are also seriously awesome on pizza but my favorite way to eat them was done up tempura style with a nice dipping sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'm envious of those of you living around hardwood forests. How beautiful it must be.
> Just citrus, avocado and palm trees in my neck of the woods.



I would be pretty happy if I had citrus and avocado trees in my yard


----------

